# /etc/init.d/httpd failed md5sum comparison test



## Medha Hosting (Nov 13, 2017)

System Integrity checking detected a modified system file
The following list of files have FAILED the md5sum comparison test. This means that the file has been changed in some way. This could be a result of an OS update or application upgrade. If the change is unexpected it should be investigated:

/etc/init.d/httpd: FAILED open or read

Since there is no actual file or link in that location I am not understanding why it would be checked against. I tried Googling and saw no results for this error message. Any idea what would be causing it, or if there is a concern?


----------

